# Serious Muscle Mass and Get Bigger & Stronger with 100% Legal Steroid Alternatives? Really?



## ctvglobalfit (Mar 31, 2018)

*Serious Muscle Mass and Get Bigger & Stronger with 100% Legal Steroid Alternatives? Really?*

Hey All,

Can someone really get serious muscle mass and get bigger & stronger naturally with 100% Legal Steroid Alternatives?

Seriously?  Can it really work?

The company says you can pack on some *serious muscle mass* and *get a bigger, stronger*, and more *defined physique* naturally with their huge range of bulking products.

They claim that all their products are:


·       *100% legal steroid alternatives*
·       *Pharmaceutical quality and strength*
·       *Guaranteed to give you fast results*

They showed many testimonials of people who have used their product and had success*.*

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 31, 2018)

No no! You cannot


----------



## Viduus (Mar 31, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> No no! You cannot



You must have forgotten about ANVR25! Works on day one.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 31, 2018)

The company says you can pack on some serious muscle mass and get a bigger, stronger, and more defined physique naturally with their huge range of bulking products.

They claim that all their products are:


· 100% legal steroid alternatives
· Pharmaceutical quality and strength
· Guaranteed to give you fast results



I have some oceanfront property in North Dakota for sale too.  Are there "natural" bodybuilders who don't use AAS, sure.  But there's a limit to the combination of size and conditioning that you will not surpass without supplementing your training and diet with hormones.  Any claims that a "natural" product will do what real AAS will are simply not true.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 31, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I have some oceanfront property in North Dakota for sale too.



I’m here when you’re ready to sell


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes they exist. How do you think Mike O'hearn got so big


----------



## G-Daz (Mar 31, 2018)

" Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of shit. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time..."

Tommy Boy


----------



## stonetag (Mar 31, 2018)

ctvglobalfit said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Can someone really get serious muscle mass and get bigger & stronger naturally with 100% Legal Steroid Alternatives?
> 
> ...


There are testimonials of people saying they have seen the second coming of Christ on a piece of toast, are you serious right now? good luck. Read man, read!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 31, 2018)

woa I'm sold!!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
fukkoff prick


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 31, 2018)

Only if the have the hologram of the Golden Unicorn ... if they gave that its completely legit ...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes they exist. How do you think Mike O'hearn got so big



It's the freeze dried duck eggs...


----------



## Mr P (Apr 2, 2018)

stonetag said:


> There are testimonials of people saying they have seen the second coming of Christ on a piece of toast, are you serious right now? good luck. Read man, read!


I did see his second coming on my trend blend


----------

